

Why the Nexus One can't compete with the app experience of the iPhone - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/why-the-nexus-one-cant-compete-with-the-app-experience-on-the-iphone/

======
mcantor
This entire article literally only says two things:

1\. The Nexus One doesn't have multi-touch. (Is this even true?)

2\. The Nexus One can only store 200MB of apps.

I've seen few articles that stretched further to find something, anything, to
write about.

~~~
michaelcampbell
An iPhone user explained it to me this way, "It's not an iPhone."

It's no different than arguing a religious conviction.

~~~
stcredzero
_It's no different than arguing a religious conviction._

If that's true, then the key variable is _who you're arguing with_ and not
_what you're arguing about_.

I've had a few discussions about religion that were great. I've also had a lot
that were brain-dead. Heck, discussions about Health Care in the US are the
same way.

------
jacquesm
It's a friggin' phone. It is to make calls with. If it does pictures that's
fantastic (and it seems it does, and with pretty good youtube integration as
well as still upload support).

Beyond that it's got a really good screen and if that allows google to come up
with some android specific tweaks to google.com then there is plenty of reason
to take this serious.

The memory issues are a bit silly, but nothing that can't be fixed in a 2.0
release.

For a first time entry in to a market that it had no previous experience with
I think they did pretty well.

The mobile phone market is huge, HTC has proven in the past that they can re-
tool for upgrades pretty quickly so I think this will work itself out.

As for the multi-touch issues, I've never owned an Iphone, so it would be hard
for me to 'miss' that which I don't know, and if the major uses are (the
article suggests) gaming and zooming on stuff then I probably never will.

What would be more important to me is very long stand-by time, reliability and
the ability to roam across the globe without switching phones.

Probably I'm not a typical consumer.

If I can find a discounted android, unlocked and without a plan I think I'll
get one just to fool around with to see what it's like, but whatever extra
bits and pieces it will always be a phone first.

~~~
dagw
I'd say that you are a very typical consumer (in a global sense). The thing is
that this phone is not aimed at the typical consumer. It's aimed at a small
niche of consumers whom are willing to spend a lot of money for a phone with a
lot of features, and whom consider making calls almost a secondary feature.

There are plenty of phones that fulfill your main requirements (long battery,
quad band GSM, robust design), but they are cheap, have a low profit margin
and thus the company that make them would rather you bought something else. So
while they'll make the phones they won't go out of their way to market or hype
them.

------
dpcan
Everyone misses the point.

A huge group of consumers are buying phones based on their preferred network -
or the network where they have a current contract.

I know plenty of people who ended up with a blackberry over an iphone (self
included), or a droid over an iphone because they want to stay on Verizon.
These people are not "jailbreaking" anything.

I only recently decided to pay the bucks to get into an iPhone because I just
couldn't take it anymore.... I had to have the apps.

After a few weeks, I have 1.6GB of apps on my phone, several pages worth.

So, back on point, Droid stinks because:

1) You can't just pick your network and still pay only $200 for the phone. (or
any good phone)

2) There is almost no space for apps.

3) You have to use Google Checkout to buy an app.

4) There are only a fraction of the apps available and they haven't gone
through a rigorous approval process, so you don't know what you are
installing.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
_4) There are only a fraction of the apps available and they haven't gone
through a rigorous approval process, so you don't know what you are
installing._

Please. Any process that has let dead baby apps through only to revoke them
later, or denied bugfix updates to applications (after waiting weeks for
approval) that have been previously approved, cannot possibly be called
"rigorous". "Arbitrary" and "draconian" are much more apt.

------
nickaugust
but I thought multitouch could be written into android apps? So it’s just the
apps developed by Google that won’t include multitouch. Example: Dolphin
browser <http://sites.google.com/a/mgeek.mobi/browser/>

~~~
samstokes
Presumably this is because of that pesky Apple patent on multi-touch gestures.
Google are steering clear of anything close to the patent claims to avoid
lawsuits, but if app developers want to test how close they can cut it,
they're free to try.

